# three little boxes, all different



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I built a lot of little boxes as gifts. They are fun to build and the recipients are usually thrilled. Here are some I just built.

Bret


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> the recipients are usually thrilled.



Easy to see why, and nice two-tone


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

SteveEl said:


> Easy to see why, and nice two-tone


↑↑↑ yeah that.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice work. Love the splines and the shape on the middle box is awesome. Great work, once again.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice job. Like them all.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice work. I really like that middle one.


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Bret, anyway you could explain/show how you to make that middle box? That's if you don't mind.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Hey Bret, anyway you could explain/show how you to make that middle box? That's if you don't mind.


rrbrown,

Ha, that middle one is by far the most labor intensive.

Here is a Sketchup drawing/demo.

1. Make a coopered tube. Number of pieces and angles depends on the finished size that you want. This project called for a 4.25" diameter so six sides were enough. Larger diameters require more staves. Anyway, I cut sixx pieces about 2" x 24" with a 30* angles ripped on each edge and then edge glued i into a tube.

2. Make it round on the lathe keeping diameter as consistent as possible.

3. Rip cylinder into two equal pieces

4. Make eight sided frame/box. I cut glue splines into the inside corners top and bottom for added strength.

5. Add mitered base, bottom and top. Carve handle and fasten into place.

Bret


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Man these coopered boxes are nice if you don't mind I will try to make one..


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Super nice builds and thanks for the info!!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

These are all great boxes. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Alex101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are very nice boxes.

Alex


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Lola Ranch said:


> I built a lot of little boxes as gifts. They are fun to build and the recipients are usually thrilled. Here are some I just built.
> 
> Bret


Your name was in the title and I KNEW this was going to be awesome before I even clicked... :yes:

Thanks for the 'schooling' here and always. :thumbsup:


----------

